# Finally bought some extension tubes



## acparsons (Jul 26, 2015)

Been reading about extension tubes for a while. Just picked some up yesterday. Fun, yet hard to work with. Here are some shots.




DSC_7502 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7509 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7532 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7610 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7612 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7621 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_7631 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 26, 2015)

Very impressive, you got the hang of them really well!


----------



## knswee (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice shots...

ken


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jul 27, 2015)

What lens and extender did you use?


----------



## acparsons (Jul 27, 2015)

TrolleySwag said:


> What lens and extender did you use?



I used the all 3 Kenko extension tubes with the Nikon Macro 105/f2.8.
Kenko Automatic Extension Tube Set DG- Kenko Global Site


----------

